# Truma Gas Regulator - Early Failure



## sallytrafic

My van has a Truma (GOK EN61 DS) gas regulator and at about the same time as my cylinder of camping gas (907) ran out, it failed.

It is perhaps worth noting that mine is mounted on a raised floor (not on a side wall) and is a five centimetres or so below the top of the cylinder. 

I have read on this site about 'heavy ends' an oily substance which can collect in and stop the regulator working and the advice about mounting the regulator higher than the cylinder.

Moving the regulator to a higher position would be a dockyard job invoving the replacement of all nearly all of the fixed gas pipe.

As only one cylinder of camping gas has ever passed through the regulator (apart from any used to test the system) is it likely that contamination is a factor, is or it more likely just an early failure of the regulator?

Has any one any experience of returning one to direct to Truma?

Is there anything that could be put between the cylinder and the regulator to stop contamination?


Regards Frank


----------



## 95853

I am certainly no expert on gas (except producing my own)

But 907's are small cylinders - I cannot believe the regulator failed due to contamination after such a small volume of gas passed through it.

I sure it is just an isolated parts failure and should be replaced under warranty by the dealer.

If it continues to happen then it may be collecting contamination. You could argue that it is an inherent fault in the design of the motorhome - which is therefore not fit for purpose.

I have not heard of any 'filter' type gadget, but I am sure more knowledgable folks than me exist.


----------



## spykal

Hi Frank

Just a quick answer until I can maybe find the posts or info ....there have been a large number of premature failures of one type of regulator ....I remember someone posting that when they had the new one fitted the dealer showed them a big collection of failed ones. We have been at a couple of rallys where newish regulators have failed and spoiled friends weekends.

mike

Found it!::

failed regulators link


----------



## spykal

Hi again 

another thought ...if you do have to pay for a new regulator (if not under guarantee) then I think you should disassemble it and try to ascertain the reason for failure.

If then it looks like a product failure you could ask for a replacement as a spare. I am not sure you would succeed in this, after taking it apart yourself, but it would be nice to know why it failed.

Mike


----------



## sallytrafic

Thanks for your replies

I have contacted Truma direct and after explaining the circumstances have asked the following question:

_ Is it possible to return it to you and for you to tell me what went wrong with it? You see I have been advised to mount it higher than the cylinder to avoid contamination but this would entail a lot of work. So is that good advice? I can see nothing in the fitting instructions advising that the regulator should be installed higher than the top of the cylinder. For reference it is screwed to a raised floor adjacent to the cylinder and the axis is about 8-9 cm below the take off point of the cylinder._

I'll let you know if they reply

Regards Frank


----------



## sallytrafic

Had a reply from Truma here is an important part of it:

_It may not state in the regulator fitting instructions that the position of the regulator should be above the gas bottle valve but LPG Codes of Practice state that this should be the case. You state that the regulator is sited 8-9cm below the bottle valve this would mean that any contaminants from the gas bottle would not have a chance to return to the gas bottle. Ideally there should be a continues fall in the hose from the regulator to the gas bottle._

They have also agreed to have a look at the regulator I shall return it to them.

Regards Frank


----------



## sallytrafic

Trauma have taken the regulator apart and in the attached photo you can quite easily see the residue. Just to remind you 1 cylinder of 907 camping gas plus whatever the van converter used.


----------



## Guest

There's an article in the latest CC magazine about this. Seems the main regulator suppliers have been replacing free of charge up to now - but they don't know how long that will continue. Advice is to contact your dealer and they should arrange replacement.

Graham


----------



## sallytrafic

GJH said:


> There's an article in the latest CC magazine about this. Seems the main regulator suppliers have been replacing free of charge up to now - but they don't know how long that will continue. Advice is to contact your dealer and they should arrange replacement.
> 
> Graham


Yes I saw that. The advice from Trauma seems to be ensure that the feed line falls all the way from the regulator to the gas bottle in more or less a straight line. It doesn't in my system and there is no easy way around it. If there is a place where the residues can gather (say a dip in the tubing) then they can be forced into the regulator.

Frank


----------



## Guest

sallytrafic said:


> The advice from Trauma seems to be ensure that the feed line falls all the way from the regulator to the gas bottle in more or less a straight line. It doesn't in my system and there is no easy way around it.


On the face of it a design fault on the part of the van manufacturer I guess. Perhaps they would be best placed to devise a solution.

Graham


----------



## 88919

we had the regulator fail on our van after only 2 bottles used. we bought a new one (as we were stuck at the time) then contacted the dealer when we got back. He informed us the he had several to send back to Truma as there was a fault with them. He has since reimbursed us for the replacement. He did explain that there was an ongoing debate between truma and calor as to where the blame lies.


----------

